# Nano ink review



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there anyone who use Nano ink? They said quality get much better.


----------



## BarefootSA (Dec 21, 2009)

hey Peter, we print with Nano ink (white), and we don't have the problems with the white ink clogging the printerhead as we had with the DTG ink. Printer also needs less cleans. It took a bit of testing in the beginning, but we're now getting excellent print quality. Don't know how the prices are where you are, but here it's cheaper as well, added advantage. So I'd say definately worth trying.
Marianne


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

hummm, 
where are you?
how long did you use nano?
My problem with them long ago was when accident happened they turn their face to other way.
and
When they selling to few people in USA and tell all of us that each are only people they are selling to.
I hope all are changed. It can be changed cuz it was long time ago. I understand Nano chemist left them and go out open new ink company(could be a Resolute ink).
Why all are not honest and clear as water? Is that that hard? 
There are many business people who sleep well after cheat, steal, back stab and they smiles like angel to the customer. Not honest for themself then how they can be straight to customers?
I will try their sample again if Nano send fresh ink sample to me.


----------



## BarefootSA (Dec 21, 2009)

we're in SA, bought ink from UK as there are no distributors here, happy with the service received from them but I have no idea how it is in the US so can't help you there.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

BarefootSA said:


> we're in SA, bought ink from UK as there are no distributors here, happy with the service received from them but I have no idea how it is in the US so can't help you there.


SA= South America? which country?
Service: What sort of service was it?
Price: vs DuPont?
In US Nano failed once cuz of above reasons I wrote. All can be changed but many time leopard spot never change also.
However, I am calling for another chance to Nano in USA.
I am the one who talks straight all the time. I am the best person to deal with if other side is same as me. Cannot deal with cheaters, theifs and two tongues like snake (I do not mean Nano here, they were not this bad).


----------



## BarefootSA (Dec 21, 2009)

SA= south africa, as I saids no distributors here so we chose to import. For the service - we'll, I always get fast replies from them and support if needed, and they're genereally speeking fast and efficient and professional (= good service)


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

BarefootSA said:


> SA= south africa, as I saids no distributors here so we chose to import. For the service - we'll, I always get fast replies from them and support if needed, and they're genereally speeking fast and efficient and professional (= good service)


 My ignorance on SA, it is age. Even I am planning to visit your contry shortly. 
How about the price? I am sure TSF members want to know.


----------



## BarefootSA (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm from Europe but live here now, beautiful country to travel in  we paid 110GBP per litre, and it still works out cheaper with shipping than to buy DTG ink here.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

BarefootSA said:


> I'm from Europe but live here now, beautiful country to travel in  we paid 110GBP per litre, and it still works out cheaper with shipping than to buy DTG ink here.


CYMK and W are same?
110 x US 1.63 = US$180. Shipping $40/liter? Sounds good to me too. Can you post some close up pictures? Sorry it is pain in a neck but I am sure this is one of your resposibilty to be a TSF member. Joke. Like a Resolute post did it.


----------



## BarefootSA (Dec 21, 2009)

no prob., have pics of some of our prints, just giove me the mail address


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

BarefootSA said:


> no prob., have pics of some of our prints, just giove me the mail address


Any chance you could post the pictures here, many interested I'm sure?


----------



## BarefootSA (Dec 21, 2009)

Stitch-Up said:


> Any chance you could post the pictures here, many interested I'm sure?


 
right, just didn't see any upload function there, but this should work  attaced a recent print, first shows just the white base, second completed print. can't find any pics of white prints only, but hope this is helpful!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

BarefootSA said:


> right, just didn't see any upload function there, but this should work  attaced a recent print, first shows just the white base, second completed print. can't find any pics of white prints only, but hope this is helpful!


Best way is to upload your picture to one of the many FREE image hosting service, e.g. www.photobucket.com & then paste the link to the image in a reply.


----------



## BarefootSA (Dec 21, 2009)

Stitch-Up said:


> Best way is to upload your picture to one of the many FREE image hosting service, e.g. www.photobucket.com & then paste the link to the image in a reply.


yes yes, just a bit busy these days so whatever is the fastest works well now, think the attachments are here now!


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

Wrong nano, Sry


----------

